# EZ Braid sucks



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

excuses [smiley=1-tears2.gif]

quit buying fishing line at garage sales 

[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

> excuses [smiley=1-tears2.gif]
> 
> quit buying fishing line at garage sales
> 
> [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


HAha I buy most of my fishing equipment at garage sales! I just bought a 1500 yd spool of super braid 20# with about 300 yds on it for $2 and 5 brand new lookin topdawgs for $5. ;D


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > excuses [smiley=1-tears2.gif]
> >
> > quit buying fishing line at garage sales
> >
> ...



Yea, the Wally World in Sanford had Ugly Braid and EZ Braid for 5.00 on the clearance isle. Ironically, the 110 and 300 yard spools were the same price :


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you just gotta love a clearance sale ;D [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=dancing3.gif]


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

I have had similar experience with EZ Braid. I am new to fishing with braid so I didn't want to spend much on line until I knew whether I liked it or not. I really love fishing with braid, but will definitely not be purchasing EZ Braid again. Lost 2 fish on my last outing to broken line. It is so frustrating b/c the line is so tough you can hardly trim your knots, then it will snap while you are reeling in a fish about 6-8 inches up from your knot...that's frustration!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, I like EZ Braid, but I've only used the 6lb on my ultra-light bass rod. Never tried the heavier stuff in the salt, but I've been thinking about it...


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Suffix nuff said


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, I fished with Phishphood today and the line held true. Hopefully, he will post a report...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Well, I fished with Phishphood today and the line held true.  Hopefully, he will post a report...


Boat-Cleaned
Fish-Cleaned
Arse-Cleaned
Injuries-None

Working on beer #2 but fading fast. I'll go for a quickie.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That wasn't a report...
                                  that was a situational assessment...


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Ugly braid sucks too !


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

daggummity [smiley=headbang2.gif] [smiley=fun_84.gif] [smiley=fun_84.gif] [smiley=headbang2.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif]


----------

